# My heart aches today - lost my boy of 10 years



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

GQ was exactly 10 years and 5 days when he passed this morning - Out of nowhere on Monday he was rushed to the hospital for an emergency splinectomy - and heartbreaking news that it was cancerous - he made it through the surgery and they gave him 2 months to live - he was JUST jumping around playing last week, I dont understand....He went into cardiac arrest this morning and they couldnt bring him back - he was going to come home tonight - I thought we would have some time togehter and he would pass with me at home - I am aching that he wasnt with me and his last days were in a hospital...does he think I left him - I spent 7000 dollars and would mortgage my house to keep him alive....my heart is broken, I am lost - for 10 years this dog has been my everything, when everything else comes and goes in life, my little G was always there - how am I going to live day to day without him - I cant even function - will this get any easier??? It helps to talk about it, to anyone who listens, thank you


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

so sorry to hear you lost your sweet boy today run free hugs to you.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so sorry. Its especially tough when it is unexpected. Your little G is wagging his tail, playing and waiting at the bridge. My thoughts are with you and hope you heal soon.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

He was a beautiful boy. I don't believe that he would think you abandoned him! You loved him and were doing what you could to save him. Please don't punish yourself with "what ifs". 

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. No matter how old they are when they leave us, it was never enough time. That's the trade off for the pure, unending love a dog has for its people. And despite the pain it's worth it to get to have them in our lives for such a magical brief time.

It helps some people to share with us the wonderful times you had with your beloved pet. We'd love to know more about him when you're ready. Please take care and godspeed, GQ.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry. My dearly deparrted Jean-luc passed away of the exact same thing @ 17 years of age in Jan of 08. 

He didn't have a heart attack.... but he did have the same cancer of the spleen. Jean-luc lost weight like no tomorrow.... I was even hand feeding him baby food at the end... then... he got to where he would even eat that.... I finally had no choice but to have him put to sleep or watch him starve to death.... which I couldn't do that. 

I know you are very sad.... and I know no words I could say could ever make the heartache go away.... but you will find your own way to deal with the loss of your golden friend. 

For myself.... I was really upset when Jean-luc passed.... I didn't even go to work for a week.(Lucky I work where I could do that.) During one of those nights... I was so upsat.... I just started looking at puppy photos on the internet and by chance found a local breeder that recently had a litter of pups.... by chance she had one golden puppy left....a male. I met with her to see the puppy and when I saw him.... I knew right then I just had to have him.... he looked just like my Jean-luc did as a puppy. 

I took him home right then..... for me... the new puppy was what I needed. Even the breeder said it must have been fate that brought me to my new puppy. 

Looking so much like Jean-luc did.... I even named the new puppy Jean-luc, jr in his honnor. 

Junior had his first birthday yesterday..... I do still miss my Jean-luc but Junior is a very good puppy and I could not have ask for a better puppy to fill my heart. 

I hope you find another pup to fill your heart.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. He loved you and knew you were doing everything in your power to take care of him - like you had for 10 years prior. Please accept my heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

All i can say is im so very sorry about your loss. My Jack is only 3 years old and graying slightly on his lower mouth and im freaking out about it knowing hes getting older. Reading your post made me cry cause i cant even imagine what u are going through.  Things will get better, and you just need to remember all the happy times you had together and be thankful that he was part of your life for 10 years. He loves you and is looking down on you and wants you to be happy, hes not gone..he lives in your heart forever


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

This site and all you awesome people have made me the calmest ive been all day - I cant thank each and every one of you enough - I have a feeling I will be living here for a while.....


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

To my G (because I am a dork and I had to post this)

"I thought of you with love today but that is nothing new, I thought about you yesterday and days before that too. I think of you in silence, I often speak your name, all I have are memories and your picture in a frame. Your memory is my keepsake with which I'll NEVER part, God has you in His keeping, but I have you in my heart"

"I don't know how I'll go on, without you day to day. You have been my constant when all other things have gone away. We shared a special bond with you ALWAYS by my side, I love you so much "G" that words just can't describe. As long as you can fathom as best that dogs can do, that you mean so much to me that I ache when I think of you"

My Beloved G-Boo - My Best Friend - I will cherish our special connection always......

love mommy.....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a very sad story. I understand how you feel. When you have a dog for that long, you have a plan for how things will go, and that definitely was not it. I'm so sorry, so so sorry.

I love the picture you posted here. He's beautiful and he will always be yours. 

I'm glad you shared. I hope you come back and that you find some solace here as you work your way through this. I know the loss is uniquely yours but all of us here want to do whatever we can to make the road ahead a little bit easier for you. You've come to the right place.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry you loss your special friend and companion, a beautiful photo and tribute to him. Thankyou for sharing, it helps to share and we understand your loss and pain.
RIP GQ


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Talking does make it easier and feel free to talk about it. I won't tell you about my loses with dogs, this is about yours. GQ filled your life, his passing leaves an empty place in that life. Rest assured that GQ knew you were doing everything possible to keep him going. Our dogs all reach the point in their lives when life can no longer be happy for them, then it is time to do the right thing even though we know it comes with much heartache. Dogs that are truly loved and are a part of us are the dogs that are released from our care in an unselfish manner. Your dog was loved and allowed to go home to wait for you. If you need to talk, I will always listen.
Just remember all the love and devotion.
Jerry


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss. You are in the company of compassionate golden retriever lovers. GQ was a beautiful goldie.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.RIP gorgeous boy!.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GQ's white face looks so distinguished and wise against his gorgeous dark coat. He tugs at my heartstrings. I am so sorry for your loss of your dear old friend. It sounds like he had hemangiosarcoma, something that takes too many of our goldens away. It takes so long to feel better, but it does happen that suddenly the good memories become larger than the sense of loss. Maybe you could tell us a few stories about GQ?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My heart aches for you. I do understand. My heart dog is 11 years old and when I lose him I will not be able to function most likely. When I lost the Golden in my avatar, who was 13, I thought I might die from the pain. He got me through all those teenage years. There is nothing like our dogs... your boy was absolutely gorgeous. When you feel up to it, share pictures and memories; he will never be forgotten. And if anyone says, "it was just a dog" you know that person has missed out on the greatest thing and feel sorry for them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a handsome boy he was! I am so sorry for your loss. The pain eases some after time, but he will forever live in your heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. He may have had hemangiosarcoma. It so hard to lose them.

*Fragile Circle*

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." 

Irving Townsend.​


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful boy. I hope you find some comfort and friendship here with people who understand. When you are ready we would love to hear more about him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy. He looks so much like my Bridge Boy Sam, it brought tears just to see his picture. Sam was loving life and experiencing a rejuvenation period until that sad January morning in '07, a Friday...by Monday we had to help him to the Bridge. Your boy had a happy life until the very end...that's a blessing. He didn't have to suffer. Feel free to cry, share, or vent. We understand.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. May your good memories of times with your beautiful boy bring you comfort.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry. GQ was such a beautiful boy. I hope talking about him and sharing memories of him on this forum will make it easier...a lot of people including myself have gone through the loss of our beloved goldens. Time will make it better but I still cry when I think about my heart boy. Again I am very sorry and thank you for sharing. RIP sweet GQ.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_GQ IS RUNNING FREE OF PAIN_
_BUT HE'S A LITTLE SAD ... _
_TO SEE HIS BELOVED HUMAN COMPANION SO HEARTBROKEN _


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Peace to you in this most painful time....he was such a handsome boy and your love for him obviously immense....

And if I go,
while you're still here...
Know that I live on,
vibrating to a different measure
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through.
You will not see me,
so you must have faith.
I wait for the time when we can soar together again,
--both aware of each other.
Until then, live your life to its fullest.
And when you need me,
Just whisper my name in your heart,
...I will be there.​


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

IloveGQ said:


> To my G (because I am a dork and I had to post this)
> 
> "I thought of you with love today but that is nothing new, I thought about you yesterday and days before that too.  I think of you in silence, I often speak your name, all I have are memories and your picture in a frame. Your memory is my keepsake with which I'll NEVER part, God has you in His keeping, but I have you in my heart"
> 
> ...


*You are not a dork ...I am so sorry for the pain you are having to endure. It does get easier in time, but never completely goes away ...here is a little poem, I hope it makes it easier for you to know your beloved boy is still close by*

*We may not be together 
In the way we used to be
But we are still connected
By a cord no eye can see
So if you need to find me
We are never far apart
just look beyond the rainbow
And find me in your heart.

Heartfelt Sympathy*


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your sudden loss of that lovely golden boy. It will take time, your own time, for that gut-wrenching sorrow to ease, but it will. You will miss him always. He loved you, you loved him, so he is now snuggled deep in your heart where you can always summon him when you need him. Godspeed, GQ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gq*

I am so sorry for your loss of GQ.
What a beautiful boy!
I'm sure he will be running free, playing and waiting for his Mom at the Rainbow Bridge. 
Time does make it better, but it is SO HARD to lose them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So many of the dear friends I have made here at GRF have already written and they have been and will be a support to you as they have been to me.

I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful G.Q. I relate so much to what you are going through. I lost my heart boy Max nine years ago and I thought I would die from the pain. I still miss him so much but my goldens I have now Selka and Gunner have eased my pain. I also "talk" to Max and still feel close to him. Your poem moved me so.

It helped me to make a collage of Max's pictures(which hangs by our bed) I wore his tags on a chain around my neck, and his ashes are in a beautiful walnut box inscribed with his name in our room. Maybe doing something like that will help you too.

Please talk about G.Q here as much as you need to.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the passing of GQ...may the memories you share soon fill your heart and heal your pain.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful buy. I lost my heart dog Kody 3 years ago and I know the heartache that you feel. GQ knew that you loved him and did all that you did for him out of pure love. Be gentle with yourself during this very difficult time. Surround yourself with those who understand and eventually the pain will begin to ease.

Godspeed sweet angel GQ..........


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can feel the love you had for your beautiful boy, and I know how your heart is breaking. I lost my Gage very suddenly in January, also to cancer. He collapsed during his walk, we took him to the emergency hospital, and when the surgeon said his situation was "hopeless" due to the cancer, we decided to let him go. The suddenness of it all makes losing a dear dog even harder to handle. Please continue to post whenever you feel up to it. Most of know what you are going through, and we understand. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GQ will always be with you in your heart and soul. The memories you have of him will never fade. Only the pain of lossing him will fade after sometime. You did all you could for him his entire life and he loved you for it. Now he is pain free and along side many that have already left us.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of GQ. So many of us have been through this so we know exactly how you are feelong. You have been a wonderful parent to him and I know he will always be in your heart.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. G may not be here with you now physically but he is in your heart and soul, and will be until you meet again. Just know he is ok! Most all of us here have experienced the terrible loss of our beloved Golden. It is the hardest thing I have ever experienced, but one day at a time you will get through this, you have all of us here on the forum to help you. I never thought I would get another golden after the loss of my heart girl Token, but something told me I needed to. So now I have 5. Ok I went a little overboard, but gosh darn it I just can't live without them. G is running and playing with all the others, he is close by, have faith in that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of GQ but glad that we can help you alittle in your pain. Please do not feel any guilt thinking that GQ may have felt abandoned. He knew your love from the minute he came into your life and will fill that love until you can be together again. Until that time all our pups are running and playing at the bridge waiting till that fateful day. 
He will live on in your heart and memories furever. Someone said one time that I remember when I think of my Ben. GQ is still with you now walking on silent paws and will always be your angel. 
Most of us have been in your shoes and know exactly how you feel so dont think your feelings are dorky or stupid. Sharing your pain and memories are part of the healing process. We are here for you day or night to share stories and pictures of him, if that helps. 
GQ is a very beautiful and regal guy in his picture. RUN FREE SWEET BOY!!!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful boy.
My heart aches for you as I can fully identify with both the physical and emotional pain you feel right now. I lost my beautiful Meg 10 months ago and find I have good days and bad days. I think it's testiment to how much we loved them. I have tried to analyse my feelings, I know my Meg is ok now, and perhaps I am being a little selfish because I miss her. I know she had a great life and was very loved as your GQ was. Many dogs don't find that love therefore we must try to celebrate that they lived a good life surrounded by nothing but love and try not to dwell on their death. Wish I could practice what I preach! 

_In the Candle's Glow"_
_Warm light coming from far below, 
Twinkling, sparkling is the candle's glow. 
All is well up on the ridge, 
The place we know as Rainbow Bridge._
_Furbabies sleeping in heaven's light, 
Tended by candles in the night. 
Peaceful dreams be theirs to keep, 
As they slumber in this night so deep._
_Hearts on earth that miss them so, 
Take comfort in the candle's glow. 
Watching for them in skies above, 
Bound eternally by a cord of love._


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know it will be so hard but may your memories of GQ comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Your boy was beautiful! And I'm so sorry for your loss. I know my girls, Lady and Belle, as well as so many others who had to leave us too soon, will be there to greet him at The Bridge. He is well and happy now, and probably wishing his Mom wasn't so sad right now. Do cherish your memories - the hurt will ease, but the love will remain. Godspeed, sweet GQ!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! My heart goes out to you in such a difficult time. At least he is pain free and running at the bridge.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

GQ is OK now, but my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*WHAT A GRAND LOOKING GENTLEMEN YOUR GQ WAS. I AM SO VERY SORRY. AND DORKY FOR EXPRSSING YOUR LOVE FOR HIM---NEVER. TRUE DEEP DOG DOG LOVERS KNOW WHAT IT IS TO LOVE A DOG WITH ALL THEIR HEART, KNOW THAT IT HURTS SO BAD WHEN THEY LOSE THEIR BELOVED DOG. *

*I LOST MY KAYCEE IN MAY. SHE WAS 8 YEARS, 9 MONTHS 1 WEEK OLD. ON THURSDAY SHE WAS RUNNING AND PLAYING WITH HONEY OUR ADOPTED 6 1/2 YEAR OLD GOLDEN MIX. FRIDAY MORNING SHE DIDN'T EAT BREAKFAST AND THREW UP. SHE HAD HAD A VIRUS A COUPLE OF TIME BEFORE AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS WHAT WA WRONG. i CALLED AND GOT A VET APPOITMENT FOR SHORTLY LATER*

*HER FULL BLOOD PANEL CAME BACK GOOD, NOTHING AMISS. BUT AS HE EXAMINED HER, HE FOUND A MASS IN HER LOWER ABDOMAN. NOW KAYCEE ALWAYS SLEPT RIGHT NEXT TO ME , MOST OF THE TIME ON HER BACK. I WOUD RUB HER TUMMY AND SCRATCH IT, BUT I HAD NEVER FELT ANYTHING DIFFERENT. I NEVER FELT A LUMP OR HARDNESS. ULTRASOUND SHOWED A UGE MASS. HOW DID I NOT FEEL IT? I HAD FOUND A PEA SWIZE FATTY CYST O THE BACK OF HER LEG IN ALL THE SUPER THICK, LONG FEATHERS SHE HAD HOW DID I NOT FEEL A SOFTBALL SIZ MASS IN HER TUMMY.*

*HE OPERATED THAT DAY WHEN HE CLOSED HIS OFFICE. APPARENTLY IT HAD STARTED ON HER APPENDIX ANDTOTALLY ENCASED IT AND GREW AROUND WHERE HER LARGE AND SMALL INTESTINES CONNECT. NORMAL GASTRICTUMOR REMOVAL IS 30 TO 445 MINUTES. THIS TOOK 1 1/2 HOURS. HE HAD NEVER SEEN A GASTIC TUMOR IN THAT AREA AND SAID IT WAS THE WORST POSSIBLE PLACE FOR A GASTRIC TUMOR. HE RELLY DID NOT EXPECT HER TO MKE IT THRU THE NIGHT.*

*BUT HE DID AND I GOT A CALL SATURDAY MORNING THAT SHE WAS SITTI UP. i WENT TO SEEHER. SHE WOULD NOT EAT SO MY ET TOLD ME TO COME HOME AND COOK SOME CHICKENFOR HER HR. i DID, TOOK IT BACK AN SHE ATE A LITTLE CHICKEN AND RICE, BUT NOT MUCH. I WENT BACK LATE THAT AFTERNOON AND WAS ALLOWED TO TAKE HER OUTSIDE TO DO HER BUSINESS SHE WENT AHEAD OF ME AND WANTED TO GO INTO THE TREES FOR A WAK, UT i DID NOT WANT TO OVER DO IT.*

*sUNDAY MORNING SHE WOULD NOT EAT. sHE HAD ALREADY BEEN OUTSIDE WHEN I GOT THERE. I OULD TELL SHE WS NOT DOING WELL. WHEN I WENT BACK LAT THAT AFTEROON SHE COULDNOT STAND AND I COULD TELL I WAS GOING TO LOSE HER . I ASKE THE VET WHEN THE VET WOULD BE BACK IN FOR NIGHT ROUNDS AND SHE SAID 7:00-7:30. IASKED HER TO CALL AND ASK HIM TO COME IN EARLY TO LET MY GIRL GO, SHE WA IN PAIN AND I KNEW SHE WAS READY. BUT SHE WENT ON HER OWN IN MY ARM A I HELD HER TELLING HER I LOVED HER BEFORE HE ARRIVE. IN JUST 72 HOURS SHE HAD GONE FROM PLAYING AD EATING ANDWANTING ATTENTION TO MY LOST GIRL. I KNOW EXACTLY HOW ALL FEEL WHO LOST THEIR BELOVED DOGS SOSUDDENLY.*


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, its day 2 and thank goodness for some Zanax - and thank god I found this website - when Im feeling a little better I will write each and every one of you back for all your kind words - It has been my only salvation.....I am starting to let go a little but am having the hardest time that he was away from me for 4 days and died alone - I know the vet people were great to him but it is KILLING me that I wasnt there to send him off - that is my struggle right now and I thank all of you for helping me through.......xoxoxox


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He sure was a handsome boy. Glad you found this site because there are bunch of wonderful people here and many have been through this including me. When I lost my Shana I thought I lost my best friend and I couldn't eat or sleep and I just cried but then 2 weeks later I opened my heart to Shianna and it sure helped my grieving even though I will never stop thinking of Shana. Sending hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW - that was awesome, made me a mess, but in a good way - thank you for taking the time to do that....how I stumbled across the most amazing people on the planet is the best thing that came out of losing my G-Boo - you are special...


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your lost of one beautiful boy go and play at the bridge with my girls.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your boy was very handsome and dont worry he knew you loved him...and Im sure he is at the Bridge playing with all our dogs who have gone way to soon..waiting for you to come. My prayers are with you. I too lost a precious pup..Sandy. She went to the bridge Feb 2007 and I still miss her every minute of every day. I rarely read the Rainbow Bridge Posts because it makes me cry, for some reason I read your post and I want you to know how very very sorry I am for the loss of your GQ. Just know that he is happy and pain free now.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of GQ. He was a handsome boy. I'm sure he knows you were trying to help him. RIP sweet GQ.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

My heart just breaks for you. Most of us on here have been where you are right now and we are all sending out cyber hugs to you.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. This site is filled with wonderful people that will help you thru the hard times and remember the good times. GQ was a very good looking boy. He looks alot like my Jake. God speed GQ.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

((((((((((((((((big strong hugs)))))))))))))))

So sorry you are going thru this 

I know it hurts, hurt is an understatement, it's crushing 

We are here to listen, to cry with you, and to laugh with you while you remember the best, and funny times with your best friend.

You are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Sweet GQ


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss of GQ. He never doubted your love and devotion for one second ..... you were wrapped around in a bubble of love always, just as his love surrounds you even now. Never second guess the circumstances of the last few days.... there is a greater power that made it that way for a reason we cannot understand. That is my belief anyway. You have found a family of wonderful golden lovers that will support you thru your walk of grief.... we have many ears to listen and shoulders to lean or cry on. Please know we're here 24/7 ... and it will get better as time goes on. Your love will always remain until you are reunited again. Godspeed sweet GQ... you were a regal, handsome, much loved fellow.

Hugs to you,

Betty


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your handsome white-faced boy. As long as you love him and honor him in your heart, he'll always be right at your side. The pain fades with time, but the joy of the memories doesn't. Be strong.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

IloveGQ said:


> To my G (because I am a dork and I had to post this)
> 
> "I thought of you with love today but that is nothing new, I thought about you yesterday and days before that too. I think of you in silence, I often speak your name, all I have are memories and your picture in a frame. Your memory is my keepsake with which I'll NEVER part, God has you in His keeping, but I have you in my heart"
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting your feelings! So many times we think but don't put in writing. Your feelings are exactly how I'm feeling these days about my Oliver. Each day becomes a little easier and then you'll have a really bad day - like the one where I prepared dinner for both Ollie & Nyg - and then it sets you back. I try to concentrate on the good times and I'm thankful that I have Nyg at my side to help me. It also helps to have "doggie" people, like on here, who genuinely understand. ((((Hugs))))) to you & your family.

Your G-Boo has joined my golden kids Ollie, Becky & Chelsea across the Bridge along with many other beloved golden kids of members on this forum. We're here to hold your hand & get you through this rough time. My hand is extended!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

he does look like Jake - he is so handsome - and Ive said before I think I struck gold as far as finding the quality of people in this world on this site - I guess Goldens just bring out the best in all of us - GQ definetely showed me so much about love....




Fozzybear said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. This site is filled with wonderful people that will help you thru the hard times and remember the good times. GQ was a very good looking boy. He looks alot like my Jake. God speed GQ.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I really do 'get' it - I feel the love and I cant begin to explain how much "living" on this website has helped me - I shared such a special bond with my G that I didnt think anyone in the world could ever understand but I can see that I am so not alone - they teach us how to love, and although Im only on my second day - I find myself more and more at peace with each and every kind word from all of you

- thank you so much - to you and just everyone, I am overwhelmed from all these posts, just overwhelmed....



Gwen said:


> Thank you so much for posting your feelings! So many times we think but don't put in writing. Your feelings are exactly how I'm feeling these days about my Oliver. Each day becomes a little easier and then you'll have a really bad day - like the one where I prepared dinner for both Ollie & Nyg - and then it sets you back. I try to concentrate on the good times and I'm thankful that I have Nyg at my side to help me. It also helps to have "doggie" people, like on here, who genuinely understand. ((((Hugs))))) to you & your family.
> 
> Your G-Boo has joined my golden kids Ollie, Becky & Chelsea across the Bridge along with many other beloved golden kids of members on this forum. We're here to hold your hand & get you through this rough time. My hand is extended!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Each day will get a tiny bit easier...I promise.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I know alot have said the same thing, but trust me, he knew you loved him. Everyone here has or will come to this cross road sometimes in our lives, and either we had to make the choice or as your cute boy did, he fought to the end and went to the bridge to wait for you on his own. Its never easy... ever. No matter if its 6 months or 14 years, our dogs are our lives, they're our family and honestly they're our kids. That alone makes it nearly impossible to feel as if you can cope with the loss. But we can all promise you, that the pain will slowly go away but you will always have the great memories. It's up to you to be able to move on, and forget about the times he was sick but ALWAYs remember all the times he ran around the house, brought smiles to your faces and all those heart warming moments that you had. He lived a very fulfilled life. You gave him a loving home, love and companionship that they truly desire. You didn't do anything wrong, so stop thinking about that. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We're all here for you!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, I feel your pain. He was a beautiful, much loved gentlemen and he knew how much you loved him. Try and rest, listen to some music or something comforting. It will get better, I promise.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, I know how you feel, I had to make a hard decision today to put Charlie down. I know it's hard but it will get better!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for your loss!! Many hugs to you and your family!!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

This is what is killing me, I should of gone to see him for those 3 days in the hospital, but they told me it would make him upset - as horrible and painful it would be, I would give ANYTHING to have had him die in my arms - or him looking into my eyes, because I know how much he loved me....its killing me , I just left him there - I thought it would be worse for him to see me and then leave him there again and again until Friday when he was supposed to come home - I would give anything to have been with him - anything....It 's actually making me a little insane.....I guess its only been a couple of days, I hope I can move on soon because I cant function - and obviously can't sleep.......I need to snap out of it because Im just a mess.....



3 goldens said:


> *WHAT A GRAND LOOKING GENTLEMEN YOUR GQ WAS. I AM SO VERY SORRY. AND DORKY FOR EXPRSSING YOUR LOVE FOR HIM---NEVER. TRUE DEEP DOG DOG LOVERS KNOW WHAT IT IS TO LOVE A DOG WITH ALL THEIR HEART, KNOW THAT IT HURTS SO BAD WHEN THEY LOSE THEIR BELOVED DOG. *
> 
> *I LOST MY KAYCEE IN MAY. SHE WAS 8 YEARS, 9 MONTHS 1 WEEK OLD. ON THURSDAY SHE WAS RUNNING AND PLAYING WITH HONEY OUR ADOPTED 6 1/2 YEAR OLD GOLDEN MIX. FRIDAY MORNING SHE DIDN'T EAT BREAKFAST AND THREW UP. SHE HAD HAD A VIRUS A COUPLE OF TIME BEFORE AND I THOUGHT THAT WAS WHAT WA WRONG. i CALLED AND GOT A VET APPOITMENT FOR SHORTLY LATER*
> 
> ...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of GQ it is heart breaking whenever they pass but even more so when it is so sudden,having gone through a very sudden passing 1 year ago 1st October I understand what you are gong through,you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

IloveGQ said:


> This is what is killing me, I should of gone to see him for those 3 days in the hospital, but they told me it would make him upset - as horrible and painful it would be, I would give ANYTHING to have had him die in my arms - or him looking into my eyes, because I know how much he loved me....its killing me , I just left him there - I thought it would be worse for him to see me and then leave him there again and again until Friday when he was supposed to come home - I would give anything to have been with him - anything....It 's actually making me a little insane.....I guess its only been a couple of days, I hope I can move on soon because I cant function - and obviously can't sleep.......I need to snap out of it because Im just a mess.....


Easy on yourself, now, easy. You cannot define your whole relationship with GQ by what you _feel_was your mistake. You *lived* with him, joyfully. If you believe there is a heaven or a different plane their energies go to when they leave us....you have to know it's one full of his love and devotion from a lifetime with you. Many warm hugs and peace to you....


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

*GQ Knew that you loved him*...please dont beat yourself up over not being there, you did what you thought was best for GQ based on the vet and *your love for him*! You will be ok one day soon because you will remember all the good times and not dwell on the sadness. Remeber GQ is feeling better now and watching over you. I hope you find peace one day soon and can remember all the great times you had with GQ. My prayers ae with you...


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your sweet boy GQ. My gosh he looks so much like my Buddy. Sadly from experience I can tell you that with time the pain will ease some. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you. Sending you lots of big warm hugs and angel kisses to GQ at the bridge.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

we all know it really hurts and how you're feeling. You gotta snap out of it. You cant beat yourself up over this any longer. If you do you will literally go crazy. I know some may not agree, but you need to put away anything that involved him such as toys and pictures. At this point in your grieving, every time you see his pictures or toys or blankets, you're blaming yourself. It really would be best to just put things in a box and place them away for a while. Seperate his pictures from his personal belongings, so when the time is right you can bring his pictures out again. But right now its about you moving on and stopping yourself from staying in this self blame stage you're in. We all know he knew you loved him, and vice versus. I'm 100% sure he doesn't blame you, or sad that you weren't there, he probably knew how worse things would've been for you if you would've been there. If theres anything we can do, please let us know. We're all here for you. Just if you need someone to talk to, we can go to chat and just talk about anything you wish. ((hugs))


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Sadiesdream said:


> we all know it really hurts and how you're feeling. You gotta snap out of it. You cant beat yourself up over this any longer. If you do you will literally go crazy. I know some may not agree, but you need to put away anything that involved him such as toys and pictures. At this point in your grieving, every time you see his pictures or toys or blankets, you're blaming yourself. It really would be best to just put things in a box and place them away for a while. Seperate his pictures from his personal belongings, so when the time is right you can bring his pictures out again. But right now its about you moving on and stopping yourself from staying in this self blame stage you're in. We all know he knew you loved him, and vice versus. I'm 100% sure he doesn't blame you, or sad that you weren't there, he probably knew how worse things would've been for you if you would've been there. If theres anything we can do, please let us know. We're all here for you. Just if you need someone to talk to, we can go to chat and just talk about anything you wish. ((hugs))


I am a little better today - I got G home yesterday and may seem wierd to some of you but I just pet him for like 2 hours and it felt like he was 'home' - which is what I was longing for.....We buried him in a beautiful box with his doggie bed, and pillow and his favorite rope toy (in his picture) - I am starting to let go and laughing (any crying) to myself thinking of all the cute little things he did - and am working on the guilt of not seeing him his last few days - that I know will take some time - he always had a hard time anytime I went away or even went to work - so I am overwhelmed with regret with this - but Im trying - and god knows all you nice people have helped me - I wouldnt have been able to get this far without all of you.....xoxoxoxo


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im glad your baby is home now. That makes you feel a tiny bit better..I know that from experience. Just take one day at a time. Just say to yourself, just get through the day and then you will and will feel better each day. You will I promise. I wish I had found this site when my Sandy passed...it was so hard to go it alone..no one understood what I was feeling...but Ill tell you what..the people here do. We are all here for you. You will be fine...I know it!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I wanted to share a quick story with you. At first you may not know the relevance but you'll see where I'm at.

Two years ago my wife and I decided to rescue our first furkid. Her name was Penny she was a black lab mix, but she was the cutest lil girl I had ever seen. I drove 300 miles on a work day to get her. The bind I shared with her was amazing. I did everything with her, I taught her all I could, she went with me every where I could go and she would never leave my side. 

January 30th 2008, I woke up to the morning wimpering that they had to go potty. So as I did every morning for almost 2 years, I left her and Sadie out to go potty. It usually only took them 10 minutes or so to find that magical poop spot and they would come back, but this day just like the rest, Sadie came back but Penny didn't. I was worried but I stayed calm, I got my clothes on avoiding leaving for work and set out with Sadie and Jo-Jo to find Penny. We hiked through the woods every bit of 2 miles before I returned home and unwillingly had to leave for work. So I left some food and water on the porch for she she returned. 

I sat and pondered if she had made it back home yet, so I left work a little early to rush home so I could ring her little neck for scaring the beejezus out of me, but yet I just wanted to give her that huge hug around the neck and kiss her black little nose. When I returned home, the food was left untouched, and no sign of Penny. So I got the girls together again and left out on foot with lights and bottled water on the search for Penny. Hours into the long hike, I receive a call from my wife.... She had found Penny, laying next to the mailbox.. she had gotten hit by a car and was dead. I ran all the way back home, got the girls in the house and walked up our long huge drive way. There she layed in the snow covered ditch covered with leaves, I slowly picked her up and carried her all the way home in my arms. 

I buried my girl that night in the pouring rain. I didnt stop crying for days, honestly I didnt sleep, hardly eat. I felt as if I left her down, that I wasn't there to save her. I left if I had atleast looked next to the mail box maybe I could've gotten her to the ER and she would still be with me. I told myself it was my fault. But in reality, I had no control over what happened, there was a reason why I wasn't there and at this point I think it would've been me chasing the vehicle down and honestly beating the crap out of someone. But I realized just like humans, our furkids know whats best, they really do. 

You need to realize that maybe he made the choice to go to the bridge on his own because he didn't want you to hurt as bad. Maybe as much as he would've liked for you to be there he knew it was best you weren't, he didnt want you to remember seeing him pass awya but seeing him run through your yard, remember his birthdays and his crazy moments you guys shared. Maybe he wanted you to only remember the great memories and not worry about that day.

You didn't do anything wrong. We know and he knew if you could've been there, you would've been. If he could some how tell you something, it would be the same thing all our bridge babies would tell us. That he is fine now and he is waiting for us. He has tons of friends now to play with until that day and mom /dad its going to be ok. 

My dad did something that made a mark in my life. The day my grandmother passed in 2004, I stood crying by her grave. He walked up behind me, placed is arms around my shoulders and said: Son, its going to be ok. She loves you and she'll be waiting for you.

Everyone that has posted is like my dad. We're here to place our arms around you and let you know its going to be ok. We may be names, but we all here share the same common bond with each other: We love our furkids. 

Till this day I think about Penny every day. I have her picture on my desk, and next to my bed. And I tell her all the time I miss her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a story...I think that is something that all of us who have lost our babies needed to read. Thank you.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Sadiesdream said:


> You need to realize that maybe he made the choice to go to the bridge on his own because he didn't want you to hurt as bad. Maybe as much as he would've liked for you to be there he knew it was best you weren't, he didnt want you to remember seeing him pass awya but seeing him run through your yard, remember his birthdays and his crazy moments you guys shared. Maybe he wanted you to only remember the great memories and not worry about that day.


First of all - what a special person you are to take the time to try to 'get through to me' - and you have, you have really helped me.....I thought about the sacrifice that my little guy made and that maybe it WAS for me because I probably would have lost all of my clients for never leaving my house being paranoid to leave until he passed - I try to also think that he was so stoned on pain meds from his operation that he was sleeping most of the time anyways (my attempt at some humor, see im feeling better) - but for him , not me, I just wish I was the last thing he saw - but life just sucks sometimes and I'm just glad he is home now, in my heart....

Secondly - I absolutely adore you for your kind words, and admire your strength after your loss - no matter how long ago it was that must have been horrible - and for you to share that with me touches my heart....

thank you so much

xoxoxoxo


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Sadiesdream said:


> I told myself it was my fault. But in reality, I had no control over what happened, there was a reason why I wasn't there and at this point *I think it would've been me chasing the vehicle down and honestly beating the crap out of someone*. But I realized just like humans, our furkids know whats best, they really do.


Things do happen for a reason, your right - and btw - the beating the crap out of someone cracked me up - the first time I really had a full blown out loud laugh

thanks again, you rock!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for the loss of GQ - you are in good company here, as many of us have all had to try and cope with the loss of our beloved pupsters.

It has certainly helped me to post on here - even if it is just to have a rant, we do understand. I'm not sure that losing them gets easier over time - it certainly hasn't for me, but i do think we learn to cope with it a little better. There has never been a day gone that i have not thought of mine that i have lost, and thought "What if?".

The day will come, when you can think of GQ with a smile and remember the good times, but until that day comes keep his memory safe in your heart .

Run free, play hard and sleep softly GQ


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> First of all - what a special person you are to take the time to try to 'get through to me' - and you have, you have really helped me.....


 Just for you  It's never been easy for me to tell that story and honestly I was truly worried about you. Alot of us were. We all understand you and know why and how you feel the way you do. Just remember that we're here for you, and I'm always here if you need me. XOXOXOXO


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you SadiesDream - I notice your a Doggie Volunteer & Rescue, how fitting for the heart you have....I buried G last night - now it's time to heal....

Even though he had to leave me , he took a part of me with him - so I know we will both be ok soon....

thanks everyone for all the support - 

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Defender'sMomma (Nov 17, 2008)

*Take it one day at a time*

I completely understand...It has been 10 days since I lost my doggy child, Defender. I had been with him since he was about 2 hours old (his parents own my parents {yes dogs own us not vice versa}). The first couple of days were the hardest for me and his mate, Lucy. The comfort I had was that fact that he was a daddy and I am a huge picture taking person. I had pictures starting from when he was 2 weeks old and I had put his first collar on to separate him from the other male in the litter. 

My vet's office was wonderful. I did not know that they had done it but last Friday, I received in the mail a cast of his paw print that they had taken on the day he was killed. 

Remember the good times. Laugh about the funny things he did. Always remember that he loved you unconditional.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

IloveGQ said:


> Even though he had to leave me, he took a part of me with him - so I know we will both be ok soon....


 :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Defender'sMomma said:


> I completely understand...It has been 10 days since I lost my doggy child, Defender. I had been with him since he was about 2 hours old (his parents own my parents {yes dogs own us not vice versa}). The first couple of days were the hardest for me and his mate, Lucy. The comfort I had was that fact that he was a daddy and I am a huge picture taking person. I had pictures starting from when he was 2 weeks old and I had put his first collar on to separate him from the other male in the litter.
> 
> My vet's office was wonderful. I did not know that they had done it but last Friday, I received in the mail a cast of his paw print that they had taken on the day he was killed.
> 
> Remember the good times. Laugh about the funny things he did. Always remember that he loved you unconditional.


Im on 3 days and 11 hours - still aching like crazy, trying to actually work but having a tough time - Im having some guilt issues that a lot of people on here are helping me with - I got the clay paw print from the animal hospital too - that was nice......

I always used to look at how vibrant he was right up until only one week ago, I NEVER ever expected him to go within a week of his 10th birthday, I feel robbed - a part of me really did die with him, it sounds so dramatic, but it really did - such a large part of me is missing and as the days go on, the more evident that emptyness inside me is.....

He had such a gentle soul and we will remain connected forever....

I know your on day 10 - and obviously I share your pain - I hope G and Defender are hanging out right now, hoping we get better soon....


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at that handsome white face... I am just so sorry about the sudden passing of your sweet GQ. It's never easy... I can't imagine having it happen so suddenly like that. It must be so hard to wrap your mind around it when it happens so quickly. Make sure that you are easy with yourself right now. Each person grieves in their own way, so please don't feel like you have to rush through the pain. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers during this most difficult time. <<HUGS>>


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Kristie, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of GQ. He was such a handsome boy. Your tribute to him was very touching and brought a tear out of my eye. Be strong in your memories of GQ and know that he is not suffering anymore. You will be reunited some day at the bridge where he is now playing and running free.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> To my G (because I am a dork and I had to post this)
> ...


Nothing dorky about it... We all understand. 

For almost 15 years our Opus brought in newspaper. After she was gone we had to cancel the paper delivery because just seeing it in the driveway reduced us to tears. 

I can tell you... it will never fully go away, but does get better and better. It isn't possible to read any of these rainbow bridge postings without the memories of my own loss bubbling to the surface once again... 

The two things that helped us heal our broken hearts.... A forum like this where I could share my thoughts and memories. the second, the day I realized that it wasn't a question of whether or not we would get another dog... but a question of when... after all, we are 'dog people'. The new puppy didn't replace Opus... but the puppy did keep us busy, amused, and distracted from our grief and she dispelled the emptyness filled our house. 

So glad you found us.... and so sorry that you lost your boy, GQ. His grey face was very handsome.


IloveGQ said:


> This is what is killing me, I should of gone to see him for those 3 days in the hospital, but they told me it would make him upset - as horrible and painful it would be, I would give ANYTHING to have had him die in my arms - or him looking into my eyes, because I know how much he loved me....its killing me , I just left him there - I thought it would be worse for him to see me and then leave him there again and again until Friday when he was supposed to come home - I would give anything to have been with him - anything....It 's actually making me a little insane.....I guess its only been a couple of days, I hope I can move on soon because I cant function - and obviously can't sleep.......I need to snap out of it because Im just a mess.....


Just a mess... go easy on yourself... nothing could have made it easier. We were there... we held her in our arms... we knew it was time... couldn't even talk... just looked at the vet and nodded... a moment later she was limp in our arms and the finality of it hit us... all I could think was what have we done. Although it was the right thing, the best thing, the only thing to do for her to end the pain... it took a long time to forgive myself. So you see... it wasn't any easier. 

I have to think that seeing you come and go would have been more stressful for him... the way GQ left took it out of your hands... When I read that you had brought him home and took some time to stroke him I thought how comforting I would have found that. I had snipped a lock of Opus's curls and from time to time I would open the little box and sniff her hair. Each of us has our own rituals to work through the grieving process.. 

You are sounding better. Maybe the idea of snapping out of it is too sudden... just do the best you can day after day and eventually the fog will lift and you will notice the sun is shining.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Although it was the right thing, the best thing, the only thing to do for her to end the pain... it took a long time to forgive myself. So you see... it wasn't any easier.
> 
> I have to think that seeing you come and go would have been more stressful for him... the way GQ left took it out of your hands... When I read that you had brought him home and took some time to stroke him I thought how comforting I would have found that. I had snipped a lock of Opus's curls and from time to time I would open the little box and sniff her hair. Each of us has our own rituals to work through the grieving process..
> 
> You are sounding better. Maybe the idea of snapping out of it is too sudden... just do the best you can day after day and eventually the fog will lift and you will notice the sun is shining.


Thanks for showing me another side to it - maybe he did go this way for me - like some others have said - the guilt is definetely starting to fade and now I just miss him - YES, bringing him home helped so much - omg... I had a hard time burying him but my sister in law and my boyfriend made me do it on Sunday - it was some closure...

Opus and G looked a lot alike - I LOVE the tribute to Opus page...made me smile - 

I AM going to get another pup - we are going to call him 

G2

in his honor - I will hunt high and low to find one that looked like him as a puppy - I loved his little face, but it really doesn't matter, the new G2 will be special in his own way whether he looks like GQ or not....I think goldens are reflections of their owners and I am such a sensitive mush which is why G was - and why I love and miss him so much....

once again, thanks - everyone here makes this so much easier, I can't imagine not having anyone to talk to who understands the way people do here.....I don't even know what I would do if I didnt find this site - dont want to think about it.....

xoxoxox


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, the thought of another puppy... 
Initially we even considered a rescue... thinking that we might find a dog that needed a home as much as we needed a dog to love. Our attempt to rescue didn't work out. 

So, we tracked down Opus' line and found a puppy that was distantly related to her. Drove from Florida to Colorado to 'look' at the litter. WE found Natasha there and brought her back to Florida. The mother looked a lot like our Opus but I must say, as it turned out at 3 years old our Natasha looks nothing like Opus and her personality is different too. But adding her to our family kept us from dwelling on our loss. 

Eventually we bred Natasha and now we also have her son... Bob.... our 74 pound baby....!!!!! When the day comes that I lose Bob I don't know how I will keep it together... after all I held him in my hands only moments after he was born. But Bob is only one now so let's hope that day is in the distant distant future.

As you may have guessed, the moment I saw the photo of G I saw the similarity and immediately thought of our old girl. I spent a long time looking for a way to memorialize her and eventually came across a 'Red Rose Golden Retriever Pin'... it was perfect and I wear it often.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Oh, the thought of another puppy...
> Initially we even considered a rescue... thinking that we might find a dog that needed a home as much as we needed a dog to love. Our attempt to rescue didn't work out.
> 
> So, we tracked down Opus' line and found a puppy that was distantly related to her. Drove from Florida to Colorado to 'look' at the litter. .


OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I didnt even think of that - how awesome would it be to have a descendent of GQ!!!! 

You just made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im on a mission!!!! 

It would be nice for him to come out like G but all goldens are so special it doesnt matter - and I keep looking at Opus, you must have really thought of him seeing GQ - they look so much alike

FozzyBears 'JAKE' looks like G and OPUS too - 

Im looking at his papers now

his Sire was 
Montana Gold Ellis

and his Dam was
Misty's Golden Princess III

I got him from Gloria Ellis in Florida - I think I'll start there.....

xoxoxoxo - thanks I actually got a little spunk of energy for the first time in a while......


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

You are absolutely correct.... they are all special. 

You know... even a clone of GQ would be different.... because it isn't just the DNA the makes the dog... it's that DNA in combination with the family, the environment, and the set of experiences that he will have in his lifetime that makes each golden unique.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

> OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I didnt even think of that - how awesome would it be to have a descendent of GQ!!!!
> 
> You just made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im on a mission!!!!


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl: YOU GO GET THAT PUP!!!!!!!!:appl:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This thread is such a journey 
So! I was going to dive into K-9 Data.com for you, but thought I'd just do a name search 1st:
http://www.google.com/search?q=Gloria+Ellis+Florida&hl=en&pb=r&sa=X&oi=rwp&ct=title

Is she one of these?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dad: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=47760

You might look for FC-AFC Misty's Sungold Lad CDX OS FDHF (4/5/1965-1978) on a new pup's pedigree bc he is in GQ's mom's side. He'd be so far back it might not mean much in terms of the puppy looking like GQ, but he was a grand dog.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

moverking said:


> This thread is such a journey
> So! I was going to dive into K-9 Data.com for you, but thought I'd just do a name search 1st:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Gloria+Ellis+Florida&hl=en&pb=r&sa=X&oi=rwp&ct=title
> 
> Is she one of these?


I lived in Vero Beach back then- It's Defintely Gloria J. Ellis - but she could have moved - I tried to call the one J. and the number was disconnected - not sure if I saw these yet - I'll try this evening - finally back to work - I had to get out of bed at some point....had a rough night last night but you just made my day , once again

you guys are the BEST people ever !!!!!!!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Dad: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=47760
> 
> You might look for FC-AFC Misty's Sungold Lad CDX OS FDHF (4/5/1965-1978) on a new pup's pedigree bc he is in GQ's mom's side. He'd be so far back it might not mean much in terms of the puppy looking like GQ, but he was a grand dog.


oh my friggen god - I LOOKED for like 3 hours last night and couldnt find anything - 

I AM IN LOVE WITH GOLDENRETRIEVERFORUM.COM PEOPLE - 

all of you, I love you all.....seriously, I am in love....with all of you

just when I think Im gonna lose it and cry - you people lift me up again and again....

me and my boyfriend, last night, instead of me crying sadly - I still cried, but we were taking turns remembering the things we miss most about G - and we starting cracking up....

he used to put his head on the couch and rest his chin there waiting to get pet - which I did always, could never resist - and anytime you pet his chin, or nose or cheek - he used to just lick his lips, over and over, with just the tip of his tongue, it was so cute.......I think of that and it makes me happy....

Its 5 days 7 hours and 50 minutes since G is gone - and I love him every minute...

xoxoxoxooxox

I HAVE to check out that K9 Data site - 

thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> I lived in Vero Beach back then- It's Defintely Gloria J. Ellis - but she could have moved - I tried to call the one J. and the number was disconnected - not sure if I saw these yet - I'll try this evening - finally back to work - I had to get out of bed at some point....had a rough night last night but you just made my day , once again
> 
> you guys are the BEST people ever !!!!!!!


I live in Fort Pierce... just south of Vero.... if I can help with any local sleuthing just let me know.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, just replied to your message Christine - thanks !!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> I AM going to get another pup - we are going to call him
> 
> G2
> 
> ...


I think that is WONDERFUL!!!!!

I wish you the best in your quest...... may you have the same luck I had...... Junior was the first and only puppy I looked at.... when I walked in to see(meet) him... I knew right then I had to have him.... he looked so much like my Jean-luc did as a puppy.... I fell in :heartbeat LOVE :heartbeat right there. Junior's fur is somewhat lighter in color than Jean-luc's but otherwise they look the same.

It has been differant..... but it has all been good.

Although I still miss my Jean-luc.... I could not have ask for a better puppy to fill my heart then Junior.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

wabmorgan said:


> I think that is WONDERFUL!!!!!
> 
> I wish you the best in your quest...... may you have the same luck I had...... Junior was the first and only puppy I looked at.... when I walked in to see(meet) him... I knew right then I had to have him.... he looked so much like my Jean-luc did as a puppy.... I fell in :heartbeat LOVE :heartbeat right there. Junior's fur is somewhat lighter in color than Jean-luc's but otherwise they look the same.
> 
> ...


I got a pup - I posted pics of him - he too is lighter than G was but the same face and fluff - 

I decided to name him "Satchel" because it makes me laugh and If I named him G2, I would of called him G and it's too sad for me right now - 

took the pup to the vet today - and he's good to go!!!!!

thanks for all your support and for all the listening......

xoxoxoxo


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Just saw your pics.... your new puppy is a hansome fluffy puppy.  

As for names.... Altough I name my new puppy Jean-luc, jr. so far I've called him either Junior or Jean-luc, jr. 

Btw.... I couldn't decide on a name for a long time.... I just couldn't come up with anything any better then the Jean-luc name.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. G was a beautiful dog. I'm sure he knew you loved him and didn't leave him alone. He couldn't think that because he experienced the love that you gave him for his whole 10 years.


----------

